# GT18 regulator change?



## RonnieT (May 24, 2020)

My red charging/battery light is on on the dash while engine is running.
So I feel like the alternator or regulator is bad, I have a good connection from the regulator to battery and shows to have battery only voltage at the regulator.
The 2 yellow wires disconnected at the regulator going to to alternator I cant get a reading on them because when I start the engine my Multimeter goes crazy, constantly flashing all kinds of numbers even when its not connected and laying on the seat of the mower. It does that on ever one of the dial selections not just on the AC voltage one. I don't understand, I turn the engine off and its fine. But cant get a reading on it with the motor off.
this is a Briggs Opposed 18HP horizontal. the regulator is bolted to the top left side rear motor cover. If it turns out to be the regulator is it possible for me to use a regulator off a newer type Briggs motor? is so ,which type, if no , why ?


----------



## RonnieT (May 24, 2020)

I see that my tractor has a "charging sensor" I see no diodes, I wonder what that is, is it something that diodes replaced?


----------

